

Everything you Know About XHTML Is wrong - setconndevp
http://diveintohtml5.org/past.html#xhtml

======
jlft
Most people prefer XHTML syntax, that's why they use XHTML doctype in HTML
documents. There's nothing wrong with it.

------
kingofspain
My issue with this draconian failure stuff is that (in Firefox at least) view
source yields no content when it finds an error in page & obviously the line
number it gives for the error can be very far removed from the underlying
code.

------
pan69
Should an XHTML document start with a typical <?xml version="1.0"
encoding="UTF-8" ?> header?

~~~
olavk
Depends if you target the browsers HTML parser or XHTML parser.

Include it if you target the XHTML parser. (Note that if you target the XHTML
parser, IE will not show the document at all.) Leave it out if you target the
HTML parser. (But if you target the HTML parser, you might as well use HTML.)

Theoretically you could target both HTML and XHTML parsers with the same
document, e.g. by using content negotiation. Since this is a lot of hassle and
has no real benefit, not a lot of people does this. But in this theroretical
case the correct is to leave the prolog out, since it is optional in XML and
illegal in HTML.

